# Cleaver Props and Flats Boats



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

Power Tech has a CFF4 prop which I believe would be classified as a cleaver prop. They say it’s good for flats boats. Turning Points Express Mach4 is also a cleaver that they too say is good for flats boats. However I read somewhere that cleaver props are horrible for hole shot and mid-range performance and slow maneuverability. They only good for wide open running.

So what’s the deal with cleavers on flats boats. Anyone out there using one?

Thanks
TOO .


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

At some point the more cleaver style you have you do lose hole shot but gain rpm as it is an easier prop to turn. I have never run the CFF or seen one in person. Would depend on how much more of a cleaver it is as apposed to the SCB, which is a "semi-cleaver" and what is run on so many skiffs. That prop is a good mix for hole shot and for getting your rpms in the top end more so than the REB which is a "round-ear". Would depend on the weight of your skiff and how much hole shot you are willing to give up as all props are a give and take.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I believe the statement about cleavers being primarily a top end prop applies to pad V hulls. Something with more rake/bow lift will get that style hul up on the pad at a lower speed. But flat bottom or near flat bottom boats may not benefit from that bow lift, and it may actually cause porpoise.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

CFF and CFS both produce monster hole shots, you just have to have the HP to sling one right.


----------

